
Project Groundhog – A social network built on the ethereum platform - dwwoelfel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFeJYv3PSaI
======
drcode
Hi, I'm the creator of this system... looks like someone already beat me to
hacker news...

I'm also the author of "Land of Lisp" and coauthor of "Bitcoin for the
Befuddled". Happy to answer any questions!

(Though it's late in Chicago now, so you probably won't get an answer before
morning...)

~~~
dwwoelfel
Sorry this didn't get any traction tonight. The mods have been encouraging
people to resubmit stories if they go unnoticed, so you might try posting this
again in the morning.

Maybe I missed something, but it looks like a user can only be interested in
one thing. Are you supposed to create a new user for every interest?

How does suzie know that arizing cares about Larry Page's broken ankle? Does
she know arizing outside of the network, so she knows what he's interested in,
or does she only know him from the network?

~~~
drcode
Hacker news is a hard place to get traction these days... I remember shortly
after the launch of Hacker News, I had several stories get to the number one
slot on the front page like it was no thing... now that would be
unfathomable...

> but it looks like a user can only be interested in one thing.

So it's a thing in crypto do "decompose" a user into multiple accounts in
order to protect privacy (see "coin control" etc) Ideally, a social network
should work the same way... If you have multiple interests, the system should
treat those as totally separate identities. Then it would be YOUR CHOICE
whether or not to tie them together in some way.

> Are you supposed to create a new user for every interest?

Basically!

> How does suzie know that arizing cares about Larry Page's broken ankle?

Since "arizing" is in the "profitable" column she would probably not know him.
Instead, she would read his feed to see what he's about, in order to cater
stories to his taste (that is my thinking anyway)

